# Seattle commutes are hard, so we have helicopters



## VictorBravo (Aug 27, 2007)

Local Pastor Casey Treat and his Pastor-wife Wendy take a helicopter to their respective worship services. Yes, they preach at different locations at the same time, but don't worry, they are connected by video link.

These folks are rich and quite popular in my neck of the woods.

http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/local/story/141304.html


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 27, 2007)

Does everybody there get a helicopter, or do you have to be a popular televangelist?

What color is your helicopter, brother?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 27, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Does everybody there get a helicopter, or do you have to be a popular televangelist?
> 
> What color is your helicopter, brother?



No, the best I could do was a homemade hang-glider pulled by a rowboat. It only worked in strong winds.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 27, 2007)

Casey Treat is still going ?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 27, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> Casey Treat is still going ?



Yup. The article in the link talks about his brand new megachurch in Federal Way.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 27, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Bladestunner316 said:
> 
> 
> > Casey Treat is still going ?
> ...



Man, he's been going for a LONG time... I remember him as a goof-ball tellyvanjelly preacher on a second-rate TV station back when I was in jr. high (and that's a long time ago!)


----------

